

No books were burned, although a few were traded in on Amazon. - fun2have
http://the-pastry-box-project.net/cennydd-bowles/2012-december-7/

======
Gormo
What?

------
smartial_arts
Is this auto-generated?

~~~
Gormo
I don't think so. This is a particular style - common to aspiring "avant-
garde" writers - that emphasizes the aesthetics of language at the expense of
focus and clarity. As a result the reader encounters oblique references,
convoluted metaphors, and implicitness bordering on loose-association, to the
point that the article appears to be barely-comprehensible drivel.

After reading it through three times, I think that the author is _trying_ to
make the point that the preponderance of websites overflowing with superfluous
crap and poor usability hasn't been caused by designers' incompetence, but
originates with clients who simultaneously demand many conflicting features.
Of course, this has been true for fifteen years or so; it isn't exactly a
revelation.

